# "Custom" Carolina Cast Pro 8' 1/2- 1 1/2 oz trout rods are available!!



## Tommy

I had a few blanks built up and they are available NOW.

8' 1/2 - 1 1/2 oz IM 8 custom trout/inshore rods. 

239.95

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Built rod weights in at 4.7 oz.


----------



## surfchunker

2 piece ?


----------



## bronzbck1

Yes


----------



## bronzbck1

Nice rod you need one Bruce


----------



## surfchunker

I know I do ... lol ... maybe Tommy will let me borrow one. I know what his truck looks like ... lol


----------



## psudukie

I assume this rod is a spinning rod? If so what is the recommended reel? Also, sounds like this would be a solid rod for plugging for Spanish blues reds and flounder I. Surf during summer? Let me know if I am clueless on this.

Many thanks


----------



## Tommy

I can have one built up spinning or casting but most have been spinning. Yes a great plugging rod too.

Not clueless at all... 

Tommy


----------

